# Found a live Cicada



## crimbfighter (Aug 14, 2015)

The trees are littered with Cicada shells, but the live ones are harder to find. Today I was relaxing in the hammock when I noticed a piece of bark on the tree trunk move. Upon closer inspection, it wasn't bark at all!

1.




2.


----------



## elizpage (Aug 14, 2015)

Cicadas freak me out.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 14, 2015)

elizpage said:


> Cicadas freak me out.


They're not that bad in the realm of creepy bugs! At least they're large, so you can see them coming...


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice but it reminds me that I used to hear them every summer but have not heard one for a number of years now.  Sad


----------



## Designer (Aug 14, 2015)

Woodsman said:


> Very nice but it reminds me that I used to hear them every summer but have not heard one for a number of years now.  Sad


If the predominant strain in your area is the 17-year type, it takes 17 years for them to emerge anew.  

We have several varieties around here, so we get them almost every summer.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 14, 2015)

Woodsman said:


> Very nice but it reminds me that I used to hear them every summer but have not heard one for a number of years now.  Sad


Thanks!



Designer said:


> Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice but it reminds me that I used to hear them every summer but have not heard one for a number of years now.  Sad
> ...



I'm pretty sure we don't have any of the 17 year variety by me. Or if we do, they just blend in with the annual ones..


----------



## Designer (Aug 14, 2015)

You'll know when you see the 17-year type.  Their eyes are red.

Probably from not getting any nookie for 17 years.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice capture.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 14, 2015)

Designer said:


> You'll know when you see the 17-year type.  Their eyes are red.
> 
> Probably from not getting any nookie for 17 years.



Do their eyes stay red after they emerge and molt? I was doing some landscaping a few weeks ago and dug up a bunch of Cicada's from the ground and every time I uncovered one, they would stare back at me with bright red eyes. I felt bad, because the ones that weren't dug up were covered with landscaping fabric, so they'll eventually die when they try to emerge..



dennybeall said:


> Nice capture.


Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Aug 14, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> Do their eyes stay red after they emerge and molt? I was doing some landscaping a few weeks ago and dug up a bunch of Cicada's from the ground and every time I uncovered one, they would stare back at me with bright red eyes. I felt bad, because the ones that weren't dug up were covered with landscaping fabric, so they'll eventually die when they try to emerge..


I don't know.

The neighbors will have some.


----------

